# Opinions on this male?



## Kaitlyn (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
So I have gotten a response from two of the breeders that you have recommended. One of which has sent me an email regarding a specific male he has available now. He is 1year old and based off the description I sent should fit pretty nicely with my family. Apparently he has been shown some and has done well. He also happens to be from Walles' lines an extra plus 
I'm just curious as to what you think of his pedigree and how he stacks. Hopefully I do this picture thing right, we will see.

Sire: VA3 (USA) Xppo Dei Precision

Dam: V Bailey von Ausdrucke

And this is his picture: Drachefeld :: German Shepherds


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I could be wrong but I'm *pretty sure* this is him. I think I photographed him and his sister Gigi in April.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes he has been shown, he got VP1 at the show pictured above and third place in his class at the USCA Sieger Show.

This is his full pedigree:
Line-breeding for the progency of VA3 (USA) Xppo Dei Precision and V Bailey von Ausdrucke


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

did not go back to see the back massing but there is no linebreeding on the first 5 - NOT a bad thing!....saw some dogs from the sires kennel (Precision) at a show in Buffalo a couple of years ago, and ta, littlked to a lady I know from Montreal who had a litter from each male I believe....she was delighted with the temperaments on the pups and was showing a young male from one of them.....

Not an expert by any means on the show lines, but know there are certain things/dogs that I think are good to see or not see from observing alot of showlines and their pedigrees and relationships to each other

Lee


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 18, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I could be wrong but I'm *pretty sure* this is him. I think I photographed him and his sister Gigi in April.



Could this be his sister? In the picture they sent me his hind leg was tan not black. Is it possible his hair changed that much?


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Know this dog personally - PM me for info if you like


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

SL will lose black quite a bit as they age - that is him when younger


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Handsome youngster.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Kaitlyn said:


> Could this be his sister? In the picture they sent me his hind leg was tan not black. Is it possible his hair changed that much?


Pretty sure it's him, I photographed the sister too, but the ones I posted were the male. The black on the legs recedes upward as the dog ages.


----------



## Kaitlyn (Jan 18, 2013)

Ahh thank you for the info. I was unaware the coloring changed that much. We got Walles when he was a little over a year old already so I would not have seen his colors change so drastically. Qbchouttu I will PM now.


----------



## MiraC (Dec 7, 2012)

I have a Xppo Dei Precision daughter.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

